

Is Borders the First Casualty in the E-Reader War? - coderdude
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/as_borders_struggles_to_pay_its_bills_will_it_be_t.php

======
phamilton
IREX seems to have been the first. Borders would be a casualty of the ebook
war perhaps, but not the E-reader war.

<http://www.irextechnologies.com/>

